

Thoughts on education from a UT research fellow and high school dropout - jim-greer
http://zacksprojects.blogspot.com/2008/12/science-article.html

======
jim-greer
Zack's been my friend since 7th grade. We started a game company together and
succeeded in making the "#1 Game of Alltime that Nobody Bought", according to
C-Net. I also helped out with his interactive art stuff. The science piece is
worth reading for geeks who wonder why exactly they are in school for so many
years: [http://www.scribd.com/doc/9228040/Zack-Booth-Simpson-in-
Scie...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/9228040/Zack-Booth-Simpson-in-Science)

------
tokenadult
Cool! It's not too late for someone who has fire in the belly to do research.

